# Water Collecting Near House in Woods



## MattBK (May 19, 2010)

A pool of water has been growing about 100ft from my house over the last couple months. This wasn't here 2 months ago. Went to check it out today, saw a ton of frog eggs (not a nuisance) and then notice hundreds of thousands of fleas. And I have to presume mosquitos will be having a blast there, too. 

Any recommendations for this?










Frog eggs










Fleas everywhere!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you mean the pond wasn't there 2 months ago or the depression wasn't there? Looks like natural surface melt that will probably disappear when the frost leaves the ground. If it is seasonal, the frogs are probably either spring peepers or chorus frogs. I don't know if they would be fleas - perhaps some manner of fly larvae, maybe mosquito but could be any number of things.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Beginning of a sink hole or underground spring ?


----------



## MattBK (May 19, 2010)

I moved in 3 months ago but I believe the depression was already there and the water was not. I'm not 100% sure those things were fleas but they seemed to jump around and move just like fleas.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd talk to the AHJ about that pool. They will either rule on it or direct you to another agency.

If it is classed as a vernal pool, it's protected.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Questions?
How much of that land in the first picture do you own?
Is there a downhill area on your property?
Any chance that area is an old septic system or an outlet for your current system?
How old is the house?
Do you have a basement where the floor is below that level?
Check to see if the town has any site plans for your property.

Bud


----------



## MattBK (May 19, 2010)

*How much of that land in the first picture do you own?*

None, it's just over my property line

*Is there a downhill area on your property?*

yes

*Any chance that area is an old septic system or an outlet for your current system?*

No

*How old is the house?*

2001

*Do you have a basement where the floor is below that level?*

Not sure. I don't think so, it might be about the same level or slightly above.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It will definitely be a mosquito breeder. I was thinking that a drainage path could be created to direct that water beyond where we see it. If the downhill area is your property perhaps that direction.

Although asking the local officials for a determination is best, I personally (from experience) have found them to be overly cautious. I had to go to the state and present my wetlands issue and his response was, "who sent you here?" Further discussion concluded I didn't need approval but since I had prepared my "permit by rule" application he said he would file it but no follow up would be required. That was a few years ago but if your location has the same option it makes the process of approval very easy. Effectively you might be able to just fill that depression in. Check DEP rules.

Bud


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> How much of that land in the first picture do you own?
> 
> None, it's just over my property line


Ayuh,..... So _Who_ owns it,..??

That's who ya gotta talk to,.....


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Matt, are you saying the land beyond the pond is not yours but the pond is?
Or are you saying both the pond and the all land we see is basically not yours?

If it is all someone else's property then you need to be buying it or talking to them.

Bud


----------



## MatteoGrader (May 30, 2018)

yeah you are going to have a bad time with mosquitoes in the summer that's for sure.

can't you just drain the thing? It doesn't look that deep! Maybe even you and a couple of friends can take care of the problem. But you should do something. 

If the land is not yours find the owner and talk to them about the issue, maybe they will solve it. Or if they don't care at least inform them that you will be taking actions.


----------

